# Rubriken



## Geist23 (16. Januar 2003)

hallo Leute,
ich brauche wieder Hilfe.
Es geht immer noch um Menü(Rubriken)
Ich möchte dass wenn ich mit Mausanzeiger darüber fahre, jedes Wort sich "Balken ähnlich" markiert. So ähnlich wie auf der Seite http://www.geschenke-keramik.de/cgi-bin/dpshopof/shop.cgi 
Wie kann ich das einstellen?
Gruss
Geist


----------



## Daniel Mannheimer (16. Januar 2003)

schau in den quelltext, schau dir das stylesheet an. steht alles wunderbar da


----------



## SilentWarrior (16. Januar 2003)

sowas geht mit css? muss man dazu nicht javascript nehmen? komm leider in dem quellcode nicht so mit, da unter anderem zwei quellen für css-dateien definiert sind.


----------



## Paranoia (16. Januar 2003)

hey...

oder versuchs mal damit:

```
<script language="javascript">
	function color(obj)
	{
		document.getElementById(obj).style.backgroundColor = "#FF8888";
	}

	function uncolor(obj)
	{
		document.getElementById(obj).style.backgroundColor = "#F5F5F5";
	}
</script>

.
.
<td><a href='link' onmouseover="color('nav')" onmouseout="uncolor('nav')"><div id='nav'>text</div></a></td>
.
.
```

musst halt den code noch etwas anpassen.. eigene Befehle in color|uncolor hineinschreiben..

greetings para


----------



## Geist23 (16. Januar 2003)

hi Caleb,
wenn ich sogar die ganzen Quelltext kopiere und in FronPage einfüge, kriege ich die Seite. Das Problem ist aber, dass das Menü funtioniert nicht so wie auf der Seite.

a Paranoia,
könntest du mir genauer erklären wo, wie und was ich einsetzen soll.


----------



## THE REAL TOOLKIT (16. Januar 2003)

In Frontpage kopieren ist auch die schlechteste Idee dies gibt.
1:nimm lieber Notepad
2:Schau dir bei Selfhtml an,wie ein Script richtig eingebunden/aufgerufen wird
Amen


----------



## Daniel Mannheimer (16. Januar 2003)

such mal nach class/klasse und onmouseover.

hatten wir hier schon, hab ich glaub selbst mal gefragt


----------



## the_great_rawuza (16. Januar 2003)

*zu frontpage*

Was ich noch zu frontpage sagen möchte:
Das Programm hat manchmal die blöde Angewohnheit, dass es die < > -Zeichen nicht erkennt und was anderes stattdessen einfügt (so is es bei mir, wenn ich javascript einfüge in der html-ansicht-vielleicht weil es nicht erkannt wird, oder was weiß ich).
Wie the Real Toolkit schon gepostet hat: Frontpage is dafür nicht geeignet. 
Ich mach sowas prinzipiell nur in Notepad


----------



## Gumbo (16. Januar 2003)

Du kannst es auch schlicht mit CSS machen, sieht jedoch nur im IE und Opera nach was aus.


----------



## Paranoia (16. Januar 2003)

hey...

habe mal kurz was gebastelt.. ich glaube, so wirst du das ganze verstehen:

```
<html>
<head>
	<title>Hover</title>
	<link rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" href="default.css">
</head>
<body>
	<!-- Navigation //-->
	<table width="150" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" class="navBorder">
		<tr>
			<td align="center">
				<div class="nav" onmouseover="this.className='navOver'" onmouseout="this.className='nav'" onclick="location.href='#'"><a href="#">Navigation 1</a><br></div>
				<div class="nav" onmouseover="this.className='navOver'" onmouseout="this.className='nav'" onclick="location.href='#'"><a href="#">Navigation 2</a><br></div>
				<div class="nav" onmouseover="this.className='navOver'" onmouseout="this.className='nav'" onclick="location.href='#'"><a href="#">Navigation 3</a><br></div>
				<div class="nav" onmouseover="this.className='navOver'" onmouseout="this.className='nav'" onclick="location.href='#'"><a href="#">Navigation 4</a><br></div>
				<div class="nav" onmouseover="this.className='navOver'" onmouseout="this.className='nav'" onclick="location.href='#'"><a href="#">Navigation 5</a><br></div>
			</td>
		</tr>
	</table>
</body>
</html>
```

dazu brauchst nun noch das angehängt css-file (txt in css ändern!)

greetings para


----------



## wackelpudding (16. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Gumbo_
> *Du kannst es auch schlicht mit CSS machen, sieht jedoch nur im IE und Opera nach was aus.*


oh mann... schon mal versucht im IE &raquo;:hover&laquo; auf andere elemente als a zu legen? wenn der das unterstützen würde, bräuchte man diese umständliche JavaScript-lösung gar nicht mehr.


----------



## Gumbo (16. Januar 2003)

Wieso auf ein anderes Element legen:

  <style type="text/css">
  a:link, a:visited {
    width: 100px;
    height: 18px;
    text-align: center;
    vertical-align: middle;
    text-decoration: none;
    margin-top: 3px;
    background-color: #f0f0ff;
    border: 1px solid #ffa0a0;
    display: block;
    }
  a:hover {
    text-decoration: none;
    background-color: #ffffa0;
    border: 1px dotted #ffa0ff;
    }
  </style>
  <a href="#">Link</a>
  <a href="#">Link</a>


----------



## THE REAL TOOLKIT (16. Januar 2003)

Und bei Tabellen geht das dann auch?


----------



## wackelpudding (16. Januar 2003)

@Gumbo: wenn du einer tabellenzelle beim &raquo;mouseover&laquo; eine andere hintergrundfarbe zuweisen willst, brauchst du [noch&nbsp;– hoffentlich] diese mehr als umständliche JS-anweisung [wie ich finde].
allerdings verstehen Mozilla, Netscape&nbsp;>=6.x und Opera [k/a ab welcher version] auch

td { background-color:#fff; }
td:hover { background-color:#ccc; }

probier’s bitte aus&nbsp;– und sag’ mir dann, was einfacher ist.


----------



## Gumbo (16. Januar 2003)

Klar!


----------



## wackelpudding (17. Januar 2003)

ich halt’ jetzt meine klappe...


----------

